# Best spring swap mods



## SenileGenXer (Mar 2, 2013)

There is something great about spring swaps especially on big cubes. It's fairly easy to do, you don't have to file anything down and get cube dust everywhere. Below is my list of spring swaps and the results I've gotten so far. I'm usually installing softer shorter springs than the default to get an easier turning cube. I know some of these are very standard but some are not. Feel free to add your own to the list.

*Working well:*
Fangshi Shaung Ren + Sorter shorter springs = Less frictiony Fangshi. I cut down the vcube 4 soft springs about 4mm for this.

55mm Zhanchi + Fanshi springs + one extra set of washers = Magic. It's not smooth yet crunchy it's now liquid but the pieces almost rattle.

Shengshou 4x4 + DaYan springs = No good. The outer layers get far too loose even free moving and the cube can't be controlled.

Shengshou 5x5 + Cyclone boys 3x3 springs = I think this is the right balance for this cube. Faster than stock, more control-able than DaYan springs.

Shengshou 6x6 + DaYan springs = Good. Not as loose as the others but better. Isn't as fast as the 5x5 but good.

Mini Shengshou 7x7 + DaYan springs = Very Good. The center layer is stiffer than all the others but this little puzzle is very enjoyable.

Shengshou 7x7 + SS 6x6 springs = Magic. I can't believe how this thing moves. Somebody else has to try this and tell me I'm not crazy.

*Indistinguishable:*

Cyclone Boys Simplified + Dayan Springs = No change still a good inexpensive stickersless cube.

*Not working well:*
Shengshou 5x5 + DaYan springs = Good. Moves much easier. Like with most spring swaps you need to tighten the cube to avoid pops but the cube is far faster tight with these springs than loose with the default. There is a limited sweet spot and something was just missing with this mod so I eventually gave it up.

Shengshou 4x4 + SS 5x5 springs = Faster. Faster but this one borders on being like the 4x4 + dayan srings. This one is crazy because the new springs look and are shaped exactly like the old ones but are just a touch softer. The springs are so much alike I wonder if it's a placiebo effect. None the less the cube is looser and faster.

Shengshou 4x4 + the absurdly soft springs from a Vcube 4 DIY = Very fast. It takes no force to turn but it's catches more if you go very fast. I wish this worked but it doesn't.

Shengshou 6x6 + the absurdly soft springs from a Vcube 4 DIY = Faster than the dyan springs in this puzzle but I worry about poping. Took these out and went back to DaYan springs for this puzzle.


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 2, 2013)

I changed my FangCun springs to a DaYan one. It's much softer and less resistance(?). It turns very well. The old FangCun springs were very hard.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

I've tried putting Fangcun springs into an ss 6x6. It's decent, but I'm not sure if others would like it because it still feels a bit tight. But I like tight cubes :3


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

vid for ss 7x7 with ss 6x6 springs please. And I'd like to add SS 4x4 with SS 6x6 springs. I lost one of my ss 4x4 springs and added a temporary substitute from my spring collection, but it always felt weird. So when I added Dayan springs to my 6x6 I put the original 6x6 ones to my 4x4. It explodes about once every 250 solves, but it's pretty good. I didn't even do the Florian mod to it, just Konsta and a mod from Mf8 forum.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

Can I see a video of the 4x4? Sounds interesting...... Also, what's the "mod from the mf8 forums"?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Can I see a video of the 4x4? Sounds interesting...... Also, what's the "mod from the mf8 forums"?



Francis showed this to me a while back. I'll get pics and up in a bit, and there are a couple of 4x4 vids in my channel, I think you just subscribed to me a few days ago 

Edit: pics



Spoiler


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok cool. The edge piece mod looks kind of like the 48 point edge mod. Might do it to one of my 4x4's if I get the chance too.

And yeah, I subbed. And you subbed back :3


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Ok cool. The edge piece mod looks kind of like the 48 point edge mod. Might do it to one of my 4x4's if I get the chance too.
> 
> And yeah, I subbed. And you subbed back :3



Yup, just round all the parts with a knife. The centers might take a bit of shaving. It can be done really quickly. You're welcome


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Shengshou 7x7 and modified the springs by replacing them with springs from a 3x3 (forget which one). To get these to work I had to insert spacers (like very thick washers, but about 4mm thick). I made these from the insides of ball point pens.

An easy spring mod is to shorten your springs with a Dremel tool.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ghost hand 1 springs in my Dayan Gu Hong, Turns quick anytime. Great springs, really loose compared to the Dayan stock ones.


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 9, 2013)

can you show a video of the SS7x7 with SS6x6 springs? Sounds very cool


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 10, 2013)

Urgh... me on video. Sorry...



Spoiler


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Urgh... me on video. Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Does it encounter the issue of pieces getting misaligned as when the cube had it's original springs in it?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

would the spring shortening work on a guhong, and if so how much of each spring should I take off?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 10, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Does it encounter the issue of pieces getting misaligned as when the cube had it's original springs in it?



I think because I have it tensioned tighter that happens less but it can still happen. The tension on the cube is such that the center layer doesn't pull apart at all and the outer edges can only be spread out less than a cubie on each side. That kind of tension helps a lot. I know with the tensions loose or normal and with softer springs it would be awful misaligning and popping all the time.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> would the spring shortening work on a guhong, and if so how much of each spring should I take off?



I don't know. I haven't tried that. Like every mod it would be at your own risk. I would try 1.5 - 2mm or so but only after I tried lubing the springs and washers first. Also it would be a good to have a spare set in case you didn't like it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, thanks, I think I'll stick to normal springs
Urgh, I hate modding anything other than rubik's brands


----------



## Walrus (Mar 11, 2013)

I swapped the FangCun springs with mechanical pencil springs and it is beyond great now. I'm a teacher and my students are all the time leaving empty pencils around so I collect them and remove the springs. They are good and soft, but offer enough resistance to allow the screws to be screwed in more and the torpedoes to actually work so it won't pop. It made my stickerless FangCun move better than my Zhanchi!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 22, 2013)

I swapped out the Zhanchi springs for some extra Fangshi springs that I got (since the first core set I got was screwed up). It made it much faster and slightly looser feeling, but it pops less if anything, and corner-cuts better. If you like the flexibility of the Fangshi but the feel of a Zhanchi this is a good one, and also it's actually faster than my Fangshi, as well as that Lingyun v2 that I had for a while.

For comparisons I have Lubix+Maru+some Calvin's High Viscosity in the Zhanchi, pretty much nothing in the Fangshi (other than wiped-out remains of Lubix), and I had Calvin's in the Lingyun v2. 

The Zhanchi also has the CPM, corner base mod, and Lagom's version of the 48 PEM (rounding off the tips instead of the ridges). It's awesome.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anyone put c4u springs into a SS5x5? I florian modded mine and I'm getting some screw and spring sets from c4u soon. I've heard different opinions on using dayan springs but c4u I haven't found anything on the subject. Did anyone try it out? If not, I will and I'll post about it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 8, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Has anyone put c4u springs into a SS5x5? I florian modded mine and I'm getting some screw and spring sets from c4u soon. I've heard different opinions on using dayan springs but c4u I haven't found anything on the subject. Did anyone try it out? If not, I will and I'll post about it.



C4U = Not worth it. The enlarged end of the spring doesn't fit well and so the spring barely compresses like it should. 

Also, dayan springs don't work very well in my experience, they're too soft and so they reduce the springy feel of the cube too much. It wont cut corners.

Give it a try by all means, you never know how good it could turn out (no pun intended). I find with the new SS 5x5s it isn't even necessary to change hardware...florian mod will suffice.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Yeah I'm not sure if I'm gonna try it. Maybe when I'm bored someday I'll try dayan and c4u, I guess it depends on the cube and how it has been modded. Overall I'm not fully satisfied with the mod. The layers are still very clicky and grindy and it can cut like line to line when I'm lucky(reverse about half a piece). I'm not that crazy about corner cutting, don't get me wrong, but I expected more from the mod. Might just need some breaking in, I only did about 15-20 solves since I modded it.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 8, 2013)

btw just to throw it out there dayan springs in mini 777 is awesome. cube feels faster even at tighter tensions and this results in less popping too. less locky too.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

Dayan in 6 = pwnage
Dayan in 5 = feels a little worse, locks up more
Dayan in 7 (regular) = feels faster and more even on all layers, but becomes extremely locky. Personal preference, I prefer standard hardware.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 8, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> btw just to throw it out there dayan springs in mini 777 is awesome. cube feels faster even at tighter tensions and this results in less popping too. less locky too.



Awesome, I'm getting a mini 7x7 this week and I'm sure I can sacrifice some dayan cube for the springs. Does the panshi have the same standard dayan springs? My panshi is absolutely horrible and I'm probably never gonna use it.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 8, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Dayan in 6 = pwnage
> Dayan in 5 = feels a little worse, locks up more
> Dayan in 7 (regular) = feels faster and more even on all layers, but becomes extremely locky. Personal preference, I prefer standard hardware.



ss6 in regular 7 ftw


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> ss6 in regular 7 ftw



Don't overlube with Dayan springs in though. I had to wipe it all out to make it amazing.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 8, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> ss6 in regular 7 ftw



oops, I meant ss6 in ss7

dayan will still work but won't swap back into a 3x3.


----------



## ether (Sep 10, 2013)

What springs have generally worked well for people for the SS 7x7 Mini?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 10, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Has anyone put c4u springs into a SS5x5? I florian modded mine and I'm getting some screw and spring sets from c4u soon. I've heard different opinions on using dayan springs but c4u I haven't found anything on the subject. Did anyone try it out? If not, I will and I'll post about it.


I tried it a few hours ago. The springs don't even go into the hole xD


----------



## Chree (Sep 10, 2013)

Latios said:


> What springs have generally worked well for people for the SS 7x7 Mini?



This has been mentioned a couple times, butI put some old Dayan springs in my mini SS 7x7. It immediately felt amazing

I also put Dayan springs in my SS 6x6 and it got pretty loose. I had to tighten it quite a bit to avoid lock ups and it almost nullified the swap. Still better though, so I'm keeping it.

And Dayan springs + SS 5x5 is amazing. It's so fast. Almost too fast, but I love it. It does lock up more, but not much more. Depends on your turning style. Plus, I'm sure a florian modded cube would see less of that.

Wish there were decent options for the SS4x4, but whatev. The v5 is pretty sweet unmodded anyway.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugh, I hated the 5x5 with dayan springs. I tried it out after dayan springs worked so well in my 6x6 and mini7x7, but it just made the cube more locky without getting any faster at all, so I had to switch back. :/


----------



## Chree (Sep 12, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Ugh, I hated the 5x5 with dayan springs. I tried it out after dayan springs worked so well in my 6x6 and mini7x7, but it just made the cube more locky without getting any faster at all, so I had to switch back. :/



Obv we had completely different results.

I did have to tighten the cube quite a bit, otherwise I'd get some kinda epic jamming... and it was only about a half screw away from being too tight. But in that sweet spot... gold.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Sep 12, 2013)

Latios said:


> What springs have generally worked well for people for the SS 7x7 Mini?



DaYan.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll try Dayan in SS5x5. I'll take the one from my panshi, which I'll never use anyway. Maybe it'll be good.

Edit: I changed the 6x6 springs to dayan. Now the cube is practically unusable; One of the middle layers is heavily clicky, sometimes all the 3 layers of one side completely lock in place so I can't turn the outer layer until I wiggle around on all 3 layers to make it movable again. Also it seems like the whole core missaligns sometimes and I get weird gaps between center pieces.
The first time I assembled it(went by a video tutorial) the middle layer was locked. I tried again and now this problem occurs. I made sure to do it right and tightened it quite a bit so the little internal pieces had no chance of falling out while assembling, I have no idea what I could have done wrong..
Has anyone had experience with this? I'm not gonna reassemble it in the next few days because quite frankly, I'm sick of it. Took a lot of time and quite a bit of cusswords were used  But it would still be cool to find a solution and someday I'll fix it.


----------



## Chree (Sep 18, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I'll try Dayan in SS5x5. I'll take the one from my panshi, which I'll never use anyway. Maybe it'll be good.



Confession: After letting a friend try my 5x5 w/ Dayan springs, he mentioned that it was far more difficult to control. The next day I swapped the old springs back in, just for comparison.

I got better times with the original springs :|

I guess I'm gonna leave them in there. I still get major jamming from time to time, so I'll just have to work on my accuracy.


----------



## EMI (Sep 18, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I'll try Dayan in SS5x5. I'll take the one from my panshi, which I'll never use anyway. Maybe it'll be good.
> 
> Edit: I changed the 6x6 springs to dayan. Now the cube is practically unusable; One of the middle layers is heavily clicky, sometimes all the 3 layers of one side completely lock in place so I can't turn the outer layer until I wiggle around on all 3 layers to make it movable again. Also it seems like the whole core missaligns sometimes and I get weird gaps between center pieces.
> The first time I assembled it(went by a video tutorial) the middle layer was locked. I tried again and now this problem occurs. I made sure to do it right and tightened it quite a bit so the little internal pieces had no chance of falling out while assembling, I have no idea what I could have done wrong..
> Has anyone had experience with this? I'm not gonna reassemble it in the next few days because quite frankly, I'm sick of it. Took a lot of time and quite a bit of cusswords were used  But it would still be cool to find a solution and someday I'll fix it.



Maybe you didn't assemble the very inner centers correctly? They all have only one right orientation. You can just remove all 16 centers of the side that seems to be a problem and check if the hidden center is in its right orientation. It can't be the springs that cause the locking.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 29, 2013)

I had problems with my 6x6 as well. The dayan springs work amazingly in the 5x5 but in the 6x6 it is not so good. I think it is because I have my cube too tight, but I really do not want to disassemble it again to tension it


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2013)

You don't, just misalign the center to reveal the screw head


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 29, 2013)

EMI said:


> Maybe you didn't assemble the very inner centers correctly? They all have only one right orientation. You can just remove all 16 centers of the side that seems to be a problem and check if the hidden center is in its right orientation. It can't be the springs that cause the locking.



Oh I didn't mean to imply that the springs had anything to do with the problem, I know they don't. The problem is that it's the middle slice that is extremely crunchy and grindy. By inner centers do you mean the 2 tiny pieces that go between the centers?


----------



## Joey VOV (Oct 15, 2013)

So I actually tried the SS 6x6 springs in the normal sized 7x7, and it is pretty impressive, I still need to work on the tensions though and maybe put a thicker lube in it to make it less "slidey" That is just personal preference though.


----------



## s3rzz (Oct 15, 2013)

The f4 feels like total dog **** when you first get it, but if you use dayan hardware/core and take out those torpedos it feels awesome. 
I know this was about springs only but i think im the only person who likes the f4


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 17, 2013)

fangshi with dayan FTW. does anyone know what to put in a lunhui? stock works well but still...


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 17, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> fangshi with dayan FTW. does anyone know what to put in a lunhui? stock works well but still...


Wait you mean Fangshi w/ Dayan springs?
I imagine that would be rather stiff?


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 17, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> fangshi with dayan FTW. does anyone know what to put in a lunhui? stock works well but still...



Lunhui is slow and has good corner cutting, my soft maru cx3 springs make my cubes (too) fast, but it probably will be fine for the lunhui. The corner cutting gets a little worse, but lunhui can deal with that.


----------



## dLee50714 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone ever tried dayan springs in a weilong?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 28, 2013)

Why don't you try it out? See how it works.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 28, 2013)

I put the extra (silver, soft) CX-3 springs into my wittwo v1. It's slightly faster, but less stable. It kept all its corner cutting from before. I think I like it better.
Note that my wittwo was pretty sucky prior to this, and it could just be that I cleaned and relubed the cube...


----------



## dLee50714 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Why don't you try it out? See how it works.


Haha I will, just waiting for the weilong and the dayan hardware to come in the mail. Just wondering if anyone has tried it though. I've heard of the weilong being uncontrollable and having a flimsy outer layer but perhaps the dayan springs could possibly make it stiff.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 29, 2013)

I tried it and it's too stiff imo. Not recommended, the springs are too long, so you can't really loosen it without the screws falling out.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 29, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> I put the extra (silver, soft) CX-3 springs into my wittwo v1. It's slightly faster, but less stable. It kept all its corner cutting from before. I think I like it better.
> Note that my wittwo was pretty sucky prior to this, and it could just be that I cleaned and relubed the cube...


I put those springs in my Dayan 2x2 and it's amazing.


----------



## dLee50714 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> I tried it and it's too stiff imo. Not recommended, the springs are too long, so you can't really loosen it without the screws falling out.


Hmmm.. maybe using dayan screws would help?


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm I'm not sure but you could try. I'm at war right now so I can't really check. But I'd assume it makes no difference.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 29, 2013)

I recently swapped the springs of my SS pyraminx with some springs that came from an old YJ 3x3 and it makes the pyraminx turn allot faster. I wonder how Dayan or C4U springs will effect the turning of the SS pyraminx only if I had some to try it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 29, 2013)

dLee50714 said:


> Haha I will, just waiting for the weilong and the dayan hardware to come in the mail. Just wondering if anyone has tried it though. I've heard of the weilong being uncontrollable and having a flimsy outer layer but perhaps the dayan springs could possibly make it stiff.



Oh CBC? That's just him as far as I can tell. The Weilong is fine. It can be a bit uncontrollable but just dump copious amount of lube in. Well not really copious. Just overlube it a bit.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

I just made a video on a cool Fangshi Spring Swap mod.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you Michael. I don't have a whitwo but I cut down my soft Vcube4 springs and tried this. I wound up with a fast Fangshi that has just a little less friction. Had to tension it a little tighter so I lost some corner cutting. Overall it's very nice.

Took the unmodified Fangshi springs and put them in a 55mm Zhanchi like Lchu613 did. Fangshi springs in a Zhanchi might be three steps too far or the best swap ever. I'll update the first post when I have tried these longer.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Thank you Michael. I don't have a whitwo but I cut down my soft Vcube4 springs and tried this. I wound up with a fast Fangshi that has just a little less friction. Had to tension it a little tighter so I lost some corner cutting. Overall it's very nice.
> 
> Took the unmodified Fanshi springs and put them in a 55mm Zhanchi like Lchu613 did. This might be a step to far. A crazy crazy crazy interesting step too far. I'll update the first post when I have tried these longer.



Oh cool I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kinda wish I had a Wittwo just to try this

SenileGenXer, I currently have the Zhanchi back with its normal springs, and I have to say it was definitely more flexible with the Fangshi springs but it's much more stable this way. I think with a 55mm Zhanchi though it might work better , but I'm not sure. Maybe.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 25, 2013)

I added one extra set of DaYan washers into the Zhanchi with Fangshi springs and that brought it back to stability.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 25, 2013)

Really. That's actually really cool. And unexpected.
I think the Fangshi springs are longer and softer. Putting them in the Zhanchi effectively would make it looser but less poppable, at the expense of corner cutting.
Adding washers, if my brain isn't broken, would just increase their softness relative to the other springs. Or something like that.
Wait what.

*Brain explodes

Seriously though I need to give some thought into springs in cubes.


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I just made a video on a cool Fangshi Spring Swap mod.



I just tried your mod Michael (yeah i know its 1 in the morning....turkey crazy) - personally I didn't like it. The cube had almost no friction and with my beginner cubing speeds - catastrophy. hahaha
It would work well for fast solvers though.

Besides that, I switched the cores from the two while doing this mod because the threading is so tight on the FS core.
Also found that the Wittwo can take a beating...changing the cores/springs/etc - made no difference to the feel of the puzzle whatsoever.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2013)

KonKaii said:


> I just tried your mod Michael (yeah i know its 1 in the morning....turkey crazy) - personally I didn't like it. The cube had almost no friction and with my beginner cubing speeds - catastrophy. hahaha
> It would work well for fast solvers though.
> 
> Besides that, I switched the cores from the two while doing this mod because the threading is so tight on the FS core.
> Also found that the Wittwo can take a beating...changing the cores/springs/etc - made no difference to the feel of the puzzle whatsoever.



I agree with you and I have that same feeling with mine also.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 29, 2013)

How does your mod affect the corner cutting, popping, stability, stuff?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> How does your mod affect the corner cutting, popping, stability, stuff?



It works very very well. It just makes the Puzzle a bit faster but nothing that super spectacular.


----------



## gokkar (Dec 4, 2013)

I just put my WeiSu soft springs in my Dayan 2x2. Absolutely insane. It can be a bit uncontrollable, but I was able to fix this with some extra lube. Speed, stability, pop resistance, and corner cutting all improved significantly on this already incredible cube. If anyone else wants to try this mod, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lagom (Dec 11, 2013)

Maru springs are just sliiightly softer than Dayan springs, and putting them in a Zhanchi reduces the friction from the pressure just a little bit, making it a tad faster but doesnt affect popping or corner cutting.


----------



## gokkar (Dec 11, 2013)

How do the Weisu soft springs change a Weisu's performance? I'd rather not take my main 4x4 and 2x2 apart to do the swap mod unless I know it's great.


----------



## GnaCuber (Dec 16, 2013)

How does a Weisu work with Dayan springs? Is it better than the soft/stock springs? Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 16, 2013)

GnaCuber said:


> How does a Weisu work with Dayan springs? Is it better than the soft/stock springs? Has anyone tried it yet?



I tried it. It makes it lose a lot of corner cutting and springyness...but it gets a lot faster + the feel is really nice.

I changed it back.


----------



## GnaCuber (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok thanks. Are the softer Moyu springs (http://thecubicle.us/moyu-weisu-soft-spring-p-1713.html) better than the Dayan ones? I want the Weisu to have at least some decent corner cutting yet maintains its speed after changing springs.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 16, 2013)

GnaCuber said:


> Ok thanks. Are the softer Moyu springs (http://thecubicle.us/moyu-weisu-soft-spring-p-1713.html) better than the Dayan ones? I want the Weisu to have at least some decent corner cutting yet maintains its speed after changing springs.



I don't know; I haven't tried them. But, if the tensions are inbetween that of the standard WeiSu springs and the Dayans then it's definitely worth getting.


----------



## GnaCuber (Dec 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I don't know; I haven't tried them. But, if the tensions are inbetween that of the standard WeiSu springs and the Dayans then it's definitely worth getting.


Ok, so the Dayan springs are softer than the standard Moyu ones? (Btw Dayan springs are the one that comes in the standard 57mm cubes like the Zhanchi?)


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 17, 2013)

GnaCuber said:


> Ok, so the Dayan springs are softer than the standard Moyu ones? (Btw Dayan springs are the one that comes in the standard 57mm cubes like the Zhanchi?)



Yes, they are softer.


----------



## Royiky (Dec 17, 2013)

How do you remove ball bearings on a Ss pyraminx?


----------



## GnaCuber (Dec 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Yes, they are softer.



Are the Dayan springs the ones in the 57mm cubes or are they the Dayan+MF8 4x4 ones?


----------



## Chree (Dec 18, 2013)

GnaCuber said:


> Are the Dayan springs the ones in the 57mm cubes or are they the Dayan+MF8 4x4 ones?



They're from a 57mm cube... zhanchi, guhong, etc. You can also pick up a standard Dayan hardware set from most speedcube stores.

And I don't know about you, but I buy all of my extra hardware form thecubicle.us:

http://thecubicle.us/dayan-5755mm-hardware-p-502.html


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 4, 2014)

Are the Panshi springs the same as in every Dayan 3x3?


----------



## Evan Wright (Jan 6, 2014)

I put 6x6 springs in my 7x7 and now there is very little turning resistance. It is a lot better then before, and I thought my 7x7 was good. You are not crazy, and I would recommend this mod to anyone.


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone tried changing the springs in the Moyu Aosu to the Weisu Soft Springs?


----------



## cuberookie (Jan 26, 2014)

my SS 6x6 came really bad out of the box, so i tried swapping it with dayan springs, its amazing now


----------



## Fawn (Jan 28, 2014)

Something I did a few weeks ago was take out the stock springs of my Fangshi ShuangRen (57mm) and put in the soft spare springs that come with the maru cx3. It made much easier to turn, which helps me out as I have a very very light turning style.


----------



## GnaCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Time to revive this thread. I have an extra set of Weisu Soft Springs, but I don't have a Weisu (I have an Aosu though), which puzzle should I put this springs into that makes the puzzle better than it originally was?


----------



## gokkar (Feb 16, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Time to revive this thread. I have an extra set of Weisu Soft Springs, but I don't have a Weisu (I have an Aosu though), which puzzle should I put this springs into that makes the puzzle better than it originally was?


Dayan 2x2. It's absolutely incredible with Weisu soft springs.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

YddEd said:


> I put those springs in my Dayan 2x2 and it's amazing.



Wait, so how does the performance change with the maru soft springs? Interested in doing it if it reduces popping and doesn't severely worsen anything.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 16, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, so how does the performance change with the maru soft springs? Interested in doing it if it reduces popping and doesn't severely worsen anything.



I'm pretty sure I tried his 2x2 at Canberra Summer. It's way too fast. Don't bother.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2014)

ottozing said:


> I'm pretty sure I tried his 2x2 at Canberra Summer. It's way too fast. Don't bother.



I'm still curious if it helps popping though


----------



## GnaCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Does the Aosu perform better with Weisu soft springs?


----------



## gokkar (Feb 20, 2014)

Softer springs in the Dayan 2x2 do help with popping. Mine used to pop occasionally, but with Weisu Soft springs, it has never popped. I can only assume that the Maru springs would do the same, considering they're even softer.


----------



## windhero (Feb 27, 2014)

A well florian modded SS 5x5 with Dayan springs is just magic. It loses the basic tight springy feel that locks up (Typical stock SS feel) and becomes fast and loose'ish instead. No lock ups whatsoever. Also it corner cuts pretty damn well if you nailed the mod. It needs re-tensioning every 3 months or so though.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 27, 2014)

On a related topic, Fangshi springs in the Zhanchi make it a bit like a Weilong. Really fast, helps popping, cuts pretty well.


----------



## Joey VOV (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree that it is indeed magic, My shengshou 5x5 is my baby. but it does lock up quite a bit, maybe I just suck at 5x5 turning though.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 27, 2014)

Seems like I do have to try dayan springs in my modded SS5x5


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Seems like I do have to try dayan springs in my modded SS5x5



It will become uncontrollably fast. 
At least mine do.


----------



## Joey VOV (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen it says how the cyclone boys springs in the shengshou 5x5 is better than dayan springs in it, and is more of a medium for it. I may try it, does it matter which cyclone boys 3x3 it is?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry you've been two weeks without and answer. Other hobbies have grabbed my attention and I haven't been about cubing too much recently.

I used the springs from a simplified Cyclone boys in the 5x5. I haven't tried any others.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> can anyboby show how swap springs in the 6x6 with the dayan springs!!!
> im not able to get my screws of
> 
> Plzzz... Help



What 6x6 are you useing?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 26, 2014)

Weilong pieces and Octopus core of Gans= Awesomeness 
Try it out


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What 6x6 are you useing?


 shengshou 6x6


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> shengshou 6x6



oh ok they should come out if you unscrew them properly.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 27, 2014)

dayan springs on a WeiLong. Its a whole new cube.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> oh ok they should come out if you unscrew them properly.



i spent sround 4 hours trying to unscrew 1 screw
and it did'nt work ... so i sick of it and put it back together...


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 27, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> dayan springs on a WeiLong. Its a whole new cube.



Any better?


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 27, 2014)

Help !! how am i supposed to put the dayan springs in shengshou 6x6x6


----------



## schaek (Apr 27, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Help !! how am i supposed to put the dayan springs in shengshou 6x6x6



Get all pieces from the core leaving only the core and cornerpieces. Remember what direction the pin is heading to and unscrew, swap springs, screw it back in and putiing the pin back into position. Do that 6 times.
Then look up some guides on youtube how to assemble the 6x6 back.

Trying 4 hours to swap 1 screw? If you did this, it takes only around 30 minutes - 1 hour.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 27, 2014)

schaek said:


> Get all pieces from the core leaving only the core and cornerpieces. Remember what direction the pin is heading to and unscrew, swap springs, screw it back in and putiing the pin back into position. Do that 6 times.
> Then look up some guides on youtube how to assemble the 6x6 back.
> 
> Trying 4 hours to swap 1 screw? If you did this, it takes only around 30 minutes - 1 hour.



Well the thing is im not able to unscrew the screw .......


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 4, 2014)

SenileGenXer said:


> *Shengshou 7x7 + SS 6x6 springs* = Magic. I can't believe how this thing moves. Somebody else has to try this and tell me I'm not crazy.



I would not recommend this mod. I tried it and although the cube turn absolutely great; it is very loose which makes it very locky. 

Unless you have good 7x7x7 experience and accurate turning I would steer clear. Might be a good mod for advanced big cube solvers but not new big cube solvers.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I would not recommend this mod. I tried it and although the cube turn absolutely great; it is very loose which makes it very locky.
> 
> Unless you have good 7x7x7 experience and accurate turning I would steer clear. Might be a good mod for advanced big cube solvers but not new big cube solvers.


Maybe try tightening it?(If you have not)
I used Dayan springs in my ss7x7, there werent much lock ups


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried the dayan or the C4U springs on a weilong v1 ...
are they any good because CBC says that the tension at the core is pretty tight and at the outer layer
its loose ....??????


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 26, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Has anyone tried the dayan or the C4U springs on a weilong v1 ...
> are they any good because CBC says that the tension at the core is pretty tight and at the outer layer
> its loose ....??????



It gets way too tight and pops a lot, at least with C4U springs, as seen in my ragequit video


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 26, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> It gets way too tight and pops a lot, at least with C4U springs, as seen in my ragequit video


Thanks  and what about dayan springs


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 26, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> It gets way too tight and pops a lot, at least with C4U springs, as seen in my ragequit video


It was your laptop ........and what about the dayan spring
Thanks


----------



## Sanmey3 (Jun 27, 2014)

How are C4U springs in mini SS Linglong 7x7?


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried putting dayan springs in a moyu weilong v1 or v2?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm bumping this, but...
Shengshou 6x6 with moyu springs: FAST FAST FAST FAST FAST. I like the speed, but I haven't done enough solves yet to see if it's really better. Maybe some fast 6x6 solvers can give this a try.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 6, 2014)

This might be old news but i put Dayan springs into my Weilong v1 and it made it amazing.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 6, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> Has anyone tried putting dayan springs in a moyu weilong v1 or v2?



haha i just posted about that.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 30, 2014)

old thread, but i swapped fangshi v2 and zanchi springs and its really weird, Fangshi is ok if you like slow cubes, because the tensions need to be fairly tight, but the corner cutting is AMAZING, and zanchi is EXTREMELY fast, even on tighter tensions, but loses its corner cutting, if you loosen it, just as fast, maybe a bit faster AND LOCKS A LOT, but it can corner cut, but will always feel like its going to break


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 1, 2014)

Woulding swapping out Shenshou 6x6 springs with dayans ones make it easier to pop? I bought one at a comp a few days ago and it pops fairly easily despite it being almost as tight as it can get, if i do any more than a quater turn to the screws they are so tight they almost prevent outer layer turns from happening at all. Im pretty sure i remember him saying he did a spring swap with dayan ones. It may be something else because a quarter turn away from the screws being as tight as they can get this cube is one of the fastest i have, and i have a zanchi aolong and weilong, which seems odd to me


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> Woulding swapping out Shenshou 6x6 springs with dayans ones make it easier to pop? I bought one at a comp a few days ago and it pops fairly easily despite it being almost as tight as it can get, if i do any more than a quater turn to the screws they are so tight they almost prevent outer layer turns from happening at all. Im pretty sure i remember him saying he did a spring swap with dayan ones. It may be something else because a quarter turn away from the screws being as tight as they can get this cube is one of the fastest i have, and i have a zanchi aolong and weilong, which seems odd to me


Swapping springs to dayan actually reduces pops. Well in my experience, it has


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 1, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> Swapping springs to dayan actually reduces pops. Well in my experience, it has



Hmm maybe i just suck that bad at big cubes


----------



## ollicubes (Oct 1, 2014)

How am i possible to swap ss6 springs to dayan springs because when i swap the springs, screw dont go to hole perfectly and peaces are unable to turn well (at least I think so)? Big thanks if someone can help


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 1, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> How am i possible to swap ss6 springs to dayan springs because when i swap the springs, screw dont go to hole perfectly and peaces are unable to turn well (at least I think so)? Big thanks if someone can help


im not sure I bought mine the way it was, im pretty sure he said dayan springs but I could be wrong


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 25, 2014)

I never really liked the AoSu as much as all the people who hyped it up and said it was amazing. For me, it was either too tight and didn't turn well, or it was too loose and popped sometimes, usually large pops.

I swiched the springs to Dayan 3x3 springs (fairly sure it was Dayan, but they were softer springs anyway). I think it's much better now. It's loose enough to be fast and turn well and seems to be much more stable - it hasn't popped once. It's far better than it was before and I'm pretty sure the tensions aren't even yet, I'm less bothered with fine-tuning tensions with it now as it's much more forgiving of uneven tensions, but I'll do it properly eventually.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 25, 2014)

I did the same a couple months ago on jaymcneill's advice, mine is so much better.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I did the same a couple months ago on jaymcneill's advice, mine is so much better.



I kind of want to try this now. Will the standard springs off a Zhanchi or Guhong work? More importantly, will I have to take the Aosu completely apart to swap the springs?


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 26, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I kind of want to try this now. Will the standard springs off a Zhanchi or Guhong work? More importantly, will I have to take the Aosu completely apart to swap the springs?



Zhanchi or guhong would work.
You don't have to take apart the whole thing, just sections big enough to take out the screw and spring (opp wing pairs and the 4 centers on each side)...although it wont be well tensioned.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Zhanchi or guhong would work.
> You don't have to take apart the whole thing, just sections big enough to take out the screw and spring (opp wing pairs and the 4 centers on each side)...although it wont be well tensioned.



Wound up taking the whole thing apart, took an hour and a half to put back together (though part of that was time spent lubing it), but it felt good. I'll try it again at some point when I'm fully awake.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried swapping in different springs on an Aochuang? I'm considering trying it, based on what it did to my Aosu.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Has anyone tried swapping in different springs on an Aochuang? I'm considering trying it, based on what it did to my Aosu.



I'm going to try this. I plan to swap it with: aosu springs and Dayan springs. I'll report back soon.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm going to try this. I plan to swap it with: aosu springs and Dayan springs. I'll report back soon.



Thanks! My Aoshi arrives soon, probably around Thursday, along with a set of Dayan hardware, and I have Aosu springs in my zhanchi, so I eagerly await the results!


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi All I was about to buy some springs for my mini shengshou 7x7, and I was wondering should I get the 57/55mm cube springs and screws? Thanks.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Thanks! My Aoshi arrives soon, probably around Thursday, along with a set of Dayan hardware, and I have Aosu springs in my zhanchi, so I eagerly await the results!



Aosu springs in a zhanchi? Does it work good?



1w3playZ said:


> Hi All I was about to buy some springs for my mini shengshou 7x7, and I was wondering should I get the 57/55mm cube springs and screws? Thanks.



The 57 and 55mm zhanchi hardware are identical.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 12, 2014)

The 57 and 55mm zhanchi hardware are identical.[/QUOTE]

I know, that's what it is listed as. I was wondering if I should buy that for my Mini shengshou 7x7.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm going to try this. I plan to swap it with: aosu springs and Dayan springs. I'll report back soon.



Lesson of the day: do not spring swap the aochuang with Dayan or aosu springs. They're just too stiff and the cube gets slow


----------



## NooberCuber (Nov 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Lesson of the day: do not spring swap the aochuang with Dayan or aosu springs. They're just too stiff and the cube gets slow



are Dayan springs stiffer than moyu springs?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> are Dayan springs stiffer than moyu springs?



The aocuuang springs are really not-stiff.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Aosu springs in a zhanchi? Does it work good?



Nope.

Tried any spring swaps for the aoshi yet?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Nope.
> 
> Tried any spring swaps for the aoshi yet?



Tried swapping it to Dayan springs, I ended up setting the tensions a little too tight and I couldn't even fit my screwdriver in to loosen it. So I tried popping out some pieces and broke an oblique. [insert swear word here]



Anyway, mini Shengshou 7x7 with aosu springs is good. Not sure if it's any different to SS 6x6 springs.

EDIT: the aoshi is an absolute nightmare to assemble. Seriously. Many many times I've almost had the first eighth of the cube assembled, and the whole thing just disintegrates.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: the aoshi is an absolute nightmare to assemble. Seriously. Many many times I've almost had the first eighth of the cube assembled, and the whole thing just disintegrates.



Oh noes. I'm making 2 AoShi Illusions so have to do it twice. Did you try loosening off the tensions a lot? On the AoChuang I loosened every side by 2 full turns before I could get the 1st 1/8th together without an explosion.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oh noes. I'm making 2 AoShi Illusions so have to do it twice. Did you try loosening off the tensions a lot? On the AoChuang I loosened every side by 2 full turns before I could get the 1st 1/8th together without an explosion.



Well. This would have been useful information before I broke my aoshi 

Will try when (if) I order a replacement part


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Tried swapping it to Dayan springs, I ended up setting the tensions a little too tight and I couldn't even fit my screwdriver in to loosen it. So I tried popping out some pieces and broke an oblique. [insert swear word here]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it took me like 2.5 hours to fully reassemble (including like a half hour spent wiping out the factory lube). It was like reassembling the aosu, but much worse. Once I got the bottom four parts of the ball core in (that was 45 minutes), though, the rest of the assembly was actually pretty easy, though I had to mess with the tensions to get the last few U layer pieces in.

EDIT: if you try again, let us know how it turns out!



cube-o-holic said:


> Oh noes. I'm making 2 AoShi Illusions so have to do it twice. Did you try loosening off the tensions a lot? On the AoChuang I loosened every side by 2 full turns before I could get the 1st 1/8th together without an explosion.



For me, the trouble wasn't the pieces themselves, it was the parts of the ball core, which the Aochuang does not have. Messing with the tensions might help, though.


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 18, 2014)

If you want a loose and fast cube without popping, buy a guanlong and change the springs to mini fangshi. I also used the washers. I lubed it with maru lube. It can also corner cut over 45, reverse is almost a full piece. Much faster than my aolong.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey all, Merry Christmas!

Today I received a SS 6x6 from my mom as a gift, and I'm actually not too worried about how it turns. It's a little stiff, but I think that could be fixed with a spring swap. I don't think I'll florian mod it. 

I replaced the srpings in my SS 7x7 with Dayan springs a while ago and while it turns incredibly now it's way too loose for me. And I'm not sure if I want to put my other pair of Dayan spring in my 6x6 because I'm afraid it'll be too loose as well. 

Anyone who has replaced the springs in their 7x7 or 6x6 with something other than Dayan spring, what would you recommend trying? I'm thinking Weisu soft springs or Fangshi springs (they'll probably be even softer though) and maybe Aolong springs.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 26, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Hey all, Merry Christmas!
> 
> Today I received a SS 6x6 from my mom as a gift, and I'm actually not too worried about how it turns. It's a little stiff, but I think that could be fixed with a spring swap. I don't think I'll florian mod it.
> 
> ...


I put Dayan springs in my SS 6x6 and it's amazing now. It is a little bit looser, but doesn't lock up as much and is way faster.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I put Dayan springs in my SS 6x6 and it's amazing now. It is a little bit looser, but doesn't lock up as much and is way faster.



What I was worried about was that the outer layers would be too loose like on my 7x7. Is it a different feel on the 6x6 w/ Dayan springs vs the 7x7?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 26, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> What I was worried about was that the outer layers would be too loose like on my 7x7. Is it a different feel on the 6x6 w/ Dayan springs vs the 7x7?


The layers are all pretty even on mine, in fact the outer layer is a tiny bit tighter than the inner layers. It definitely takes the stiffness and sluggishness out of the cube and it feels like a completely different cube. I haven't swapped my mini SS 7x7 springs out because the screws are too stripped to get out, otherwise I would. I would recommend trying it, but beware if you haven't assembled a SS 6x6 before, it took me like 2 hours to put back together since you can't just take the center caps off like a 7x7. So if that is worth it to you then I would try it. If you don't like it you can always switch it back too I guess. Beware that it'll make your Dayan really crappy though.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> The layers are all pretty even on mine, in fact the outer layer is a tiny bit tighter than the inner layers. It definitely takes the stiffness and sluggishness out of the cube and it feels like a completely different cube. I haven't swapped my mini SS 7x7 springs out because the screws are too stripped to get out, otherwise I would. I would recommend trying it, but beware if you haven't assembled a SS 6x6 before, it took me like 2 hours to put back together since you can't just take the center caps off like a 7x7. So if that is worth it to you then I would try it. If you don't like it you can always switch it back too I guess. Beware that it'll make your Dayan really crappy though.



I ordered my Dayan springs off of the Cubicle for like two dollars lol. And I did change the springs thanks.

A tip I would give you is the same thing I do for the SS Mini 7x7 and the SS 6x6, I just put the cube back in it's original box so that when you take apart the face to put the new springs in or whatever, the cube will stay in it's original form/not fall apart.


edit: Oh yeah PS this cube is perfect now...as I was changing the springs I also lubed the rings w/ Cubicle Speed 2 and you wouldn't even recognize it now. So smooth. I was contemplating getting an Aoshi but this will definitely be enough for me


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Someone once said that putting dayan springs in a Aosu will make it better. I wholeheartedly disagree.

I tried it, and yeah it was faster, but the cube got really really unstable and corner cutting was quite bad.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone once said that putting dayan springs in a 4x4 will make it better. I wholeheartedly disagree.
> 
> I tried it, and yeah it was faster, but the cube got really really unstable and corner cutting was quite bad.



Which 4x4???


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 5, 2015)

What would work for a Moyu Aolong 2?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Which 4x4???



The aosu. I edited already.


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 6, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone once said that putting dayan springs in a Aosu will make it better. I wholeheartedly disagree.
> 
> I tried it, and yeah it was faster, but the cube got really really unstable and corner cutting was quite bad.



Mine got faster and the corner cutting got better. The cube is unstable, but that's mostly due to my tensions, my 4BLD cube (also an aosu with dayan springs) is looser than it was out of the box and just as stable.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 17, 2015)

Is there a video of the difference between a mini 7x7 with and without Dayan springs? 
Do all of the layers turn faster? 
Is it prone to popping or are there negatives to putting Dayan springs in a mini 7x7?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 19, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Is there a video of the difference between a mini 7x7 with and without Dayan springs?
> Do all of the layers turn faster?
> Is it prone to popping or are there negatives to putting Dayan springs in a mini 7x7?



Bump


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 19, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Is there a video of the difference between a mini 7x7 with and without Dayan springs?
> Do all of the layers turn faster?
> Is it prone to popping or are there negatives to putting Dayan springs in a mini 7x7?



The Mini 7x7 was barely turnable with the stock springs. All the layers are immediately better, with barely any friction after you switch to Dayan springs. If you like your tensions too loose then you might have some problems with layers catching with Dayan springs in, but if you tension it a little more the problem is eliminated. Dayan springs are an improvement in every way than the stock springs. My Mini came with rusty springs anyway

No need to bump after less than a day haha


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 9, 2015)

For the shengshou 6x6, do you replace all the hardware with dayan hardware, or just the springs?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 9, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> For the shengshou 6x6, do you replace all the hardware with dayan hardware, or just the springs?



On my 7x7 I couldn't fit the Dayan washers or the screw. Only the springs


----------



## Chree (Feb 9, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> On my 7x7 I couldn't fit the Dayan washers or the screw. Only the springs



You're only supposed to swap the springs. So... that's just fine.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried Aofu springs in their SS Mini?


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol i thought u said tofu springs... a friend of mine did it... said it was ok


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 16, 2015)

Chree said:


> You're only supposed to swap the springs. So... that's just fine.



yes.... I know. I was answering Memphis3000's question


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried soft weisu springs in a Shengshou 7x7?


----------



## skippykev (Mar 14, 2015)

There has been word that SS6x6 springs in a regular size SS7x7 is beyond amazingness, for lack of a better term. No word on SS6x6 springs in mini SS7x7?


----------



## shadyb (Mar 14, 2015)

Honestly, the Shengshou Mini 7x7 with Dayan springs sucked for me. Layers were never even, and I had to basically tighten it all the way to stop popping, so it was horrible turning and was just like having no springs in at all. Logically, something's telling me Aofu springs, washers AND screws would improve this puzzle a lot. The stock screws suck, but the stock springs are not worse than the Dayan springs.

The Moyu Aoshi on the other hand, improved greatly with Shengshou 5x5 springs. The puzzle feels more forgiving in regards to misaligned layers and doesn't seem to get that nasty Aoshi lockup we've all come to hate.


Anyone with Aofu hardware and a SS Mini 7x7 would be my hero, and I'm sure the hero of many others here, if they could make a video of that combination.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 14, 2015)

Dayan spring in the mini AoSu. Makes it much faster although a little locky based on my limited experience and bad turning.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Dayan spring in the mini AoSu. Makes it much faster although a little locky based on my limited experience and bad turning.



I tried this before and it almost literally acted like I was turning a sponge with padlocks. It was super super unstable and locky.


skippykev said:


> There has been word that SS6x6 springs in a regular size SS7x7 is beyond amazingness, for lack of a better term. No word on SS6x6 springs in mini SS7x7?




Almost certain the springs are identical in mini SS 7x7 and SS 6x6


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

I put Dayan Springs in an Aolong v2. 

Results: Extremely smooth cube, but very slow. I sped it up with lubicle speedy, but now it feels overlubed. I'm going to break it in a bit more, I think it might become my new BLD main.


----------



## Matt Rankin (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know if this technically is a spring swap, but putting two gans357 springs(2 per side) in the puzzle makes it a ton more stable feeling and you don't lose any speed or corner cutting. Great thing to do if you felt like the cube was a little to flimsy before.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2015)

I figured I would post it here instead of making a new thread.

I have a 55mm Zhanchi. It feels great, but the springs feel VERY tight. I believe they are the same springs that are in the 57mm and because of that they seem slightly too big of the cube. If I loosen the tensions the cube pops easily. The best way i can explain it is that if you move a corner away it snaps back with incredible force. Aside from trimming the springs themselves are there soft Dayan springs, or ones that you would recommend getting that TheCubicle sells?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 20, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I figured I would post it here instead of making a new thread.
> 
> I have a 55mm Zhanchi. It feels great, but the springs feel VERY tight. I believe they are the same springs that are in the 57mm and because of that they seem slightly too big of the cube. If I loosen the tensions the cube pops easily. The best way i can explain it is that if you move a corner away it snaps back with incredible force. Aside from trimming the springs themselves are there soft Dayan springs, or ones that you would recommend getting that TheCubicle sells?



I used Fangshi springs, I can keep it on unpoppable tensions and it still feels somewhat loose, though corner cutting isn't very good.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I used Fangshi springs, I can keep it on unpoppable tensions and it still feels somewhat loose, though corner cutting isn't very good.



That what what I was thinking of going to. I'm having a bit of catching on some internal pieces. I removed flashing but it is still there slightly. Does a spring swap on this tend to help that at all with catching?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 20, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> That what what I was thinking of going to. I'm having a bit of catching on some internal pieces. I removed flashing but it is still there slightly. Does a spring swap on this tend to help that at all with catching?



I modded mine very heavily, and there is basically no catching any more. I have no idea what the spring swap would be like without the mod.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2015)

So I decided to just sand the pieces down a bit more where it looked like it was catching. I ended up shooting a spring across the room and cannot find it. The only cube I didn't care to lose was my 2x2 SS Aurora. I took the springs out of the Aurora and put it in the Zhanchi. It because the fastest cube in the world, but couldn't cut any corners. I took the springs out and stretched them to almost double the length. Now they feel just a bit lighter than the original Zhanchi springs.... which is what I was hoping for in the beginning. A bit of a roundabout method, but it worked.


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 20, 2015)

YJ Yulong and Newisland phoenix.


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 22, 2015)

I call it the Blazing Yulong. It's not too much better, but the larger springs look nicer and just seem to fit better (can'lt say much about stats because ther are the onlyt two cubes I've had)


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 13, 2015)

Have there been any successful spring swaps with the aoshi?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Apr 14, 2015)

I've heard that SS 5x5 springs do very well inside of an Aoshi


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 14, 2015)

Weilong springs in a Cyclone Boys 57mm makes it ridiculously fast. Also makes a kind of loose-ish feeling, but it's stable enough once you get used to it and makes it much harder to pop.
(One of the shorter/softer spring cases, since the stock CB springs are really stiff and pretty long)


----------



## MrMan (May 4, 2015)

I just put Shuangren springs in my Aolong, Oh yeah !
All the sluginess and slowness are gone, it's a bit loose though but I love it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 10, 2015)

Snipping off Shengshou skewb springs by ~1mm? To make it smoother?


----------



## pdilla (May 10, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Have there been any successful spring swaps with the aoshi?



*Shengshou 5x5 springs*







*Dayan 57/55mm springs*


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 11, 2015)

Holy cow, I just put the replacement 11mm Gans 357 springs in the 356. If you want the fastest most uncontrollable cube ever do this. Corner cutting is a bit hindered but not much since it's already crazy.


----------



## Mes (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone found a good spring swap for a Hualong yet?
:confused:


----------



## pdilla (May 11, 2015)

Mes said:


> Has anyone found a good spring swap for a Hualong yet?
> :confused:



Hualong springs are the shizzz. Leave em be.


----------



## SpeedSkewber (May 28, 2015)

Ihad to learn the hard way, not to put Lan Lan swings in a WitTwo V1...the screws WILL fly out of the cube and hit you


----------



## ppugliesi (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried Dayan springs in the Aosu and Aosu springs in a Zhanchi?


----------



## ppugliesi (May 31, 2015)

Nevermind, just tried it. Aosu feels like the loosest cube in the world and Zhanchi is very stiff. Overall, both need retensioning.


----------



## supercavitation (May 31, 2015)

ppugliesi said:


> Nevermind, just tried it. Aosu feels like the loosest cube in the world and Zhanchi is very stiff. Overall, both need retensioning.



With lube and breaking in, both cubes get pretty decent. Zhanchi gets smooth, Aosu feels looser on tighter tensions.


----------



## Azndwarf (Jun 2, 2015)

Aolong v2 with Maru cx3 soft springs, did anyone try them?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

How stiff are the weisu soft springs compared to the dayan springs?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 12, 2015)

Dayan springs in an Aochuang compared to the Huachang.
Any good??


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Dayan springs in an Aochuang compared to the Huachang.
> Any good??


I love mine with Dayan springs!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I love mine with Dayan springs!



Does it turn any better than the Huachuang?
And also could you post a very brief review of the Aochuang with Dayan spring?


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Does it turn any better than the Huachuang?
> And also could you post a very brief review of the Aochuang with Dayan spring?


I'll do a video review in a second. I tried a Huachuang and it just locked on the 3x3 stage too much. Review to come!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'll do a video review in a second. I tried a Huachuang and it just locked on the 3x3 stage too much. Review to come!



Did you cut the springs or something??
I'm not able to tension the aochuang, the Dayan springs are too big.


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Did you cut the springs or something??
> I'm not able to tension the aochuang, the Dayan springs are too big.


Nope, I just put them in. Mine seemed to fit fine.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 13, 2015)

The best spring mod yet is MoYu Skewb + Lan Lan spring balls


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'll do a video review in a second. I tried a Huachuang and it just locked on the 3x3 stage too much. Review to come!



https://youtu.be/GjXnB5lzJZM

Feel free to tip my 5x5 solve as well!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 15, 2015)

Weisu soft springs in Aosu or Dayan 2x2?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 15, 2015)

Weilong springs in a Newisland Phoenix/QiYi Bullfight is stupidly, stupidly fast.
As are Weilong springs in a Cyclone Boys 57mm.


----------



## gokkar (Jun 25, 2015)

They're amazing in the Dayan 2x2. Pretty good in an Aosu as well, but corner cutting isn't as good. I prefer the Aosu stock springs.


----------



## Volcuber (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone tried Maru CX3 soft springs in an Aolong? I have a set coming in the mail to try this out.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 28, 2015)

Volcuber said:


> Has anyone tried Maru CX3 soft springs in an Aolong? I have a set coming in the mail to try this out.



If I'm not busy doing OH, 6x6, or modding a megaminx I'll try that out later tonight and let you know. V1 or V2?


----------



## Volcuber (Jul 29, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> If I'm not busy doing OH, 6x6, or modding a megaminx I'll try that out later tonight and let you know. V1 or V2?



V2. I was gonna try the recommended SS Skewb ball bearing springs in my Aolong but I can't find a hardware set and don't really wanna buy a whole Skewb. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 29, 2015)

It gets a lot faster, but less smooth. On my moderate tensions, it's cutting a bit over 45 and reverse cutting about 3/4 of a cubie. I'm not getting any issues with locking up or catching, though it's lost some stability. This is actually a pretty good cube, I think I'm going to leave those springs in.


----------



## Volcuber (Jul 29, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> It gets a lot faster, but less smooth. On my moderate tensions, it's cutting a bit over 45 and reverse cutting about 3/4 of a cubie. I'm not getting any issues with locking up or catching, though it's lost some stability. This is actually a pretty good cube, I think I'm going to leave those springs in.



Sounds sweet! Thanks.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 7, 2015)

Do you think Dayan springs would work in a YJ Yusu 4x4?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 7, 2015)

I put WeiSu soft springs in my Yuxin 4x4. It honestly did nothing to the cube.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 15, 2015)

So I personally like the MeiYing better than any other cube. It does everything great but it's almost too fast. I put a bunch of lube in it but it still doesn't help all the time. I decided to try and put some AoLong springs in it. They are surprisingly different. The AoLongsprings are much much shorter and higher tension. This was a perfect swap. The MeiYing is now much more stable and controllable while still corner cutting just as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dayan springs in MeiYing?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 15, 2015)

What do Dayan springs do to 4x4s in general?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Dayan springs in MeiYing?



If the AoLong springs weren't already great I might try it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertycuber (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there any good spring swaps for the Dayan Megaminx, because mine feels a bit too tight with stock springs.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 16, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> If the AoLong springs weren't already great I might try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tried it. It sucks so much. What about Weilong or YuXin springs? anybody know?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Tried it. It sucks so much. What about Weilong or YuXin springs? anybody know?



Tighter/slower cubes are not for everyone.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 16, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> If the AoLong springs weren't already great I might try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anywhere I can get aolong springs?


----------



## dboeren (Aug 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Anywhere I can get aolong springs?



$1 from TheCubicle: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-hardware-p-3365.html


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 18, 2015)

I put Yuxin 3x3 springs in my MoYu Pyraminx. I'm not even gonna say how It is after the swap.

Jk. I was bored, so I decided to put Yuxin 3x3 springs in my MoYu Pyraminx. The result is it is a lot faster, but you need to keep it on tight tensions. Loose tensions result into too many pops and wayyyy too unsable.


----------



## Mnts (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone knows which springs could improve yuxin 3x3? Mine is too slow with default springs. I tried dayan and moyu liying springs in it, but it didn't work fine. Please help.


----------



## kliang9299 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mnts said:


> Anyone knows which springs could improve yuxin 3x3? Mine is too slow with default springs. I tried dayan and moyu liying springs in it, but it didn't work fine. Please help.



Maru CX3 soft springs. Thecubicle sells them for $1.00


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 18, 2015)

Mnts said:


> Anyone knows which springs could improve yuxin 3x3? Mine is too slow with default springs. I tried dayan and moyu liying springs in it, but it didn't work fine. Please help.



maru soft springs


----------



## Mnts (Aug 18, 2015)

But those seems quite rare to get. Any other similar options?


----------



## kliang9299 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mnts said:


> But those seems quite rare to get. Any other similar options?



Thecubicle sells them. As far as I know, those are the softest 3x3 springs and they make the Yuxin really nice.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

TheCubicle did sell them at one point, but they are marked "out of stock" currently with no indication whether they will be restocked or not.

Is there an alternate suggestion that can be used in the meantime?


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 18, 2015)

You can't spring swap on a Gans 357 right?

If you can, Meiying springs?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 21, 2015)

2180161 said:


> You can't spring swap on a Gans 357 right?
> 
> If you can, Meiying springs?



There is a spring set you can get for the 357 with 8mm and 11mm. The regular is 9mm. It was one of the first videos I made. I really liked the 11mm, it made the cube feel bit more solid without loosing too much speed.


----------



## Abo (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello, I am wondering if the extra spring set for the gans 356 is worth it, or if the normal springs are fine, also, anyone know where to get maru cx3 soft springs, always outta stock on thecubicle  Thanks though!


----------



## Ethan Emory (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there any way to make 42mm mini zhanchis better? I was making force cubes, and the cubes kept popping as I was trying to put the third piece in. Any tips?


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 8, 2015)

Shengshou wind/aurora (whichever is newer) with Sulong springs


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 8, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Shengshou wind/aurora (whichever is newer) with Sulong springs



how does that one feel


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 8, 2015)

EzCuber said:


> how does that one feel



very unstable feeling, reduces corner-cutting (not by much) and increases speed a lot.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 8, 2015)

Abo said:


> Hello, I am wondering if the extra spring set for the gans 356 is worth it, or if the normal springs are fine, also, anyone know where to get maru cx3 soft springs, always outta stock on thecubicle  Thanks though!



The normal springs are fine, but the extra set gives you a total of 4 options. Definitely worth the extra buck or two after spending over $20 on the 356. I made a video last week testing them on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Ng (Sep 9, 2015)

Mini ss with dayan springs. 57mm, 50mm or 47mm ones??!


----------



## EzCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

57mm one I'm pretty sure.


----------



## JamesDanko (Sep 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried weisu soft springs in a Mini Along, Mini Weilong, or Dayan 2x2? If so, results?


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Has anyone tried weisu soft springs in a Mini Along, Mini Weilong, or Dayan 2x2? If so, results?



With the mini aolong the screws stick out too much so no centercaps can fit. Maybe if you cut the springs, it may fit


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 20, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> Has anyone tried weisu soft springs in a Mini Along, Mini Weilong, or Dayan 2x2? If so, results?



Dayan 2x2- its really fast and reduces most of the pops if you tighten it a bunch, but its still really fast because of the springs, corner cutting was around the same as well


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hualong springs in MeiYing:
Speed increase, corner-cutting increase.
Feel: Still the same turning feel, but seems unstable
Pops:The pieces are slightly easier to remove, but it does not seem like it will be a problem.
Corner-cutting: 45 forward, line-to-line reverse


----------



## Justin Ng (Sep 21, 2015)

How bout hualong spring mods?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 21, 2015)

I have my Hualong with CX3 soft springs. My Hualong at first was pretty terrible and this makes it decent. My Hualong springs are in my Aolong now, I think it makes it a bit faster.


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 23, 2015)

Weisu soft springs in lingpo?


----------



## sfxplayer (Oct 5, 2015)

qiyi thunderclap + maru cx3 soft springs = A very loud but very fast almost uncontrollable cube but if corner twists are common for you on this cube without this mod the will be greatly exaggerated


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 5, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> I have my Hualong with CX3 soft springs. My Hualong at first was pretty terrible and this makes it decent. My Hualong springs are in my Aolong now, I think it makes it a bit faster.



How do the CX3 soft springs make it better?
(just wondering)


----------



## Phinagin (Oct 5, 2015)

Justin Ng said:


> How bout hualong spring mods?



Weisu soft springs in the hualong make the cube feel a lot more stable, and sturdier while corner cutting is still excellent.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, thanks


----------



## NooberCuber (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried Yuxin 3x3 springs in the Mini Aosu?
I was swapping the springs in my Yuxin for Maru Soft Springs today.
I noticed the Yuxin 3x3 springs were a lot longer than the Maru springs.
When I compared it to a stock Aosu spring the Yuxin spring is even longer than the Aosu spring
but not by much.
The Yuxin spring is much much more soft than the Aosu springs.
So I am going to try putting them into my Mini Aosu when I get the time.

I have Weisu Soft Springs in my mini alsu now but while it is fast I get internal lockups.

I've just been wondering if anyone else has tried this


----------



## Phaint (Oct 5, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Has anyone tried Yuxin 3x3 springs in the Mini Aosu?
> I was swapping the springs in my Yuxin for Maru Soft Springs today.
> I noticed the Yuxin 3x3 springs were a lot longer than the Maru springs.
> When I compared it to a stock Aosu spring the Yuxin spring is even longer than the Aosu spring
> ...



I put Dayan springs in mine and it works great like that. I also put an extra set of washers in because they were a little too short.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 6, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> Weisu soft springs in lingpo?



sorry for the late response, but I dont think its physically possible to have a lingpo that doesnt suck ****.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> sorry for the late response, but I dont think its physically possible to have a lingpo that doesnt suck ****.



It's actually not that bad, crisp, light and fast but loses a bunch of corner cutting with it.


----------



## Darja (Oct 6, 2015)

Both mini 7x7 SS and Aoshi spring swaps with Dayan worked out pretty good for me. The 7x7 was a suggestion from a friend and a pretty well known spring swap so I wasn't surprised. The Aoshi spring swap saved the cube for me. It was so bad I almost ordered a SS. It stopped the popping and slowness for me, as much as I suck at tensioning.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 6, 2015)

Is hualong springs or cx3 soft springs better on an Aolong v2?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 6, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> Is hualong springs or cx3 soft springs better on an Aolong v2?



No... or Yes.... depending on your personal preference.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> No... or Yes.... depending on your personal preference.


What is the difference between the two


----------



## MoYuCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

Shengshou 4x4 spring mod?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Oct 13, 2015)

how does dayan springs help the ss 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## Aysha (Oct 29, 2015)

I swapped the original TangLong springs with Maru soft springs: the cube is faster now and you don't need to exert as much force when turning it.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 31, 2015)

Was disappointed with my hualong and aolong (V2 enhanced). Loose, its nice but pops occasionally.

As I was successful with modding the yuxin spring (shorten the spring a bit), I thought I might as well mess with these 2 moyu's, rather than leaving them idling in the cabinet. 

Snipped a layer off each spring: both cubes retain their distinctive feel and the corner cutting abilities. However, it is now faster, looser (turn softer) and without pops...

Caveat: only for those who likes fast (or faster) cubes.

Like they say for mobile phone modded roms: "I am not responsible if you brick you cubes"


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 31, 2015)

I used my MF8V2 core in my Dayan and also decided to use the hardware (except the bottom washers)

result is it made it a bit faster, corner cutting is about the same.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## yjyulong (Oct 31, 2015)

Replace Dayan 2x2 springs with Solong springs, makes it so much better


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 14, 2015)

I put Maru cx3 soft springs in my meiying. Out of the box it literally felt like sandpaper, but after installing the springs it got faster and less scratchier. By the way, I found out that the meiying springs were quite long.


----------



## rj (Nov 14, 2015)

Cyclone boys springs in a Weisu. I'll never go back.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 14, 2015)

rj said:


> Cyclone boys springs in a Weisu. I'll never go back.



How does that feel? Is it better than the Cyclone Boys and Aosu?


----------



## latticeman (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommended spring mods for the Yuxin 4x4, or is it fine as is? I hope to speed up the inner layers.


----------



## SnappyShark (Dec 6, 2015)

*Type of Spring Used*

Do you people used high tension springs, medium tension springs or soft springs?

What are the effect produced by them? Which one do you prefer


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2015)

I put Dayan springs in the XD cube and it made it 10X better. The cube became slower, corner cutting increased and is overall more stable. goes to show that springs can have a major impact on a cubes performance.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 24, 2015)

Aolong v2 springs in yuxin (plus core later)
It is faster got that moyu feel (after core swap), it pop same much and is faster. I would say 'worth it'.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 25, 2015)

Has anyone tried spring swaps for a megaminx?


----------



## Dominic Diez (Dec 25, 2015)

anyone know of any stiffer springs to put into the tangpo to get rid of flimsy feeling?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 26, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Has anyone tried spring swaps for a megaminx?



Using MF8 V2 springs in a dayan makes it slightly faster. (you probably have to own a MF8 Megaminx to get them though)


----------



## SnappyShark (Dec 26, 2015)

Should i put tight or loose springs for my cube? its a Sulong, how are 11mm springs different from 9mm and 8mm springs, for normal cubes?


----------



## Abo (Dec 26, 2015)

I've heard about the whole lan lan skewb springs in shengshou and moyu, is there anywhere you can get the ball bearing springs without having to buy a whole skewb, and is it really that good?


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Feb 4, 2016)

*Spring Swaps?*

I have an Aosu with weisu soft springs and that works well.
Should I put weisu soft springs in my guansu?
What springs should I put in my bochuang, aoshi, or aofu?
any other WCA puzzles that I should swap springs for?


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 4, 2016)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> I have an Aosu with weisu soft springs and that works well.
> Should I put weisu soft springs in my guansu?
> What springs should I put in my bochuang, aoshi, or aofu?
> any other WCA puzzles that I should swap springs for?



Pretty much the only other puzzle that needs a spring swap is a SS 6x6, though I heard Dayan springs in an Aoshi is pretty good


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> Pretty much the only other puzzle that needs a spring swap is a SS 6x6, though I heard Dayan springs in an Aoshi is pretty good



SS 5x5 springs in an Aoshi make it amazing.


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 5, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> SS 5x5 springs in an Aoshi make it amazing.



It already is


----------



## Jbacboy (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe there is already a spring swaps modification thread, next time you have a question make sure to post it in there.


----------



## Oliver7073 (Feb 15, 2016)

Maru soft springs in Dayan 2x2?


----------



## willi pilz (Feb 15, 2016)

Have you ever tried to put *dayan screws (not springs)* in a Meiying. It works on any puzzle.
It makes the puzzle a lot more stable, because of the bigger head the center pices cannot move around as much. (I got the Idea from the yuexiau)

I have dayan screws in all of my 3x3s now. It's really awesome.


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 15, 2016)

Oliver7073 said:


> Maru soft springs in Dayan 2x2?



That may be okay, but I used Guanlong springs and it's godly.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 7, 2016)

Weilong springs in a LunHui. Corner cutting is the same, but the speed is almost uncontrollable, while still remaining stable


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 8, 2016)

I quite like gans 356 longer springs in and aosu as it can make the cube faster, more flexible (though I understand why people may not want this but I like it) and allows you to keep looser tensions while remaining stable.

The only issue is that it can be a bit catchy if you're not used to it though it doesn't lock up or pop. It also feels a lot less blocky (this can be a pro or a con depending on your preference but I like it).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 11, 2016)

Maru soft springs work very well in the Yuxin blue. Just letting everyone know.


----------



## pr0ject1le (Aug 27, 2016)

Anything I can do to my collection of cubes below?

2x2 LingPo
3x3 YuLong / Zhanchi
4x4 Yusu R
5x5 AoChuang
6x6 Aoshi (Heard Yuxin 5x5s work good in this, is that still the case?)
7x7 Aofu Cubic GT
(sorry if any of these already have been mentioned on here, tried Google searching this specific thread in quotes and didn't find much apart from a few of these cubes being mentioned with no answer).


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 28, 2016)

Could some sort of springs save the aolong GT?


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 2, 2016)

pr0ject1le said:


> Anything I can do to my collection of cubes below?
> 
> 2x2 LingPo
> 3x3 YuLong / Zhanchi
> ...



I'd say SS 5x5 springs for an Aoshi. Yuxin 6x6 is the one that takes Yuxin 5x5 springs.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 2, 2016)

what would be nice is if the cube companies put the best springs in all the cubes so we didn't have to swap them


----------



## DecimatingSky (Sep 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what would be nice is if the cube companies put the best springs in all the cubes so we didn't have to swap them


that's like saying "I wish fangshi put good stickers on their puzzles" or "I wish gans used normal screws like the rest of the entire world" or something else
not related but omg it took 2 months of procrastination to put my 4x4 back together to find out that it doesn't work properly anymore idk someone help me in the corresponding thread 

My point is: It's not going to happen lol. maybe it takes more money or the design doesn't allow it or changing the machines would be too difficult or something like that. Springs are pretty cheap (i think a $.50 to $1 per set?) and replacing screws isn't tooooo bad (unless ur puzzle falls apart and you have to reassemble it) so just do it


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2016)

DecimatingSky said:


> that's like saying "I wish fangshi put good stickers on their puzzles" or "I wish gans used normal screws like the rest of the entire world" or something else
> not related but omg it took 2 months of procrastination to put my 4x4 back together to find out that it doesn't work properly anymore idk someone help me in the corresponding thread
> 
> My point is: It's not going to happen lol. maybe it takes more money or the design doesn't allow it or changing the machines would be too difficult or something like that. Springs are pretty cheap (i think a $.50 to $1 per set?) and replacing screws isn't tooooo bad (unless ur puzzle falls apart and you have to reassemble it) so just do it


I was half joking but yeah


----------



## zhewenteh (Sep 12, 2016)

The Aolong V2 springs are REALLY SHORT. Anything i can do with them?


----------



## dskids (Jan 3, 2017)

Anybody have ideas for spring swaps on a Hualong or Meiying? 

Both puzzles are floppy, uncontrollable messes even on tight tensions with the stock springs. I still like solving on the Meiying, but the Hualong is almost unusable to me. Something to stabilize either puzzle or give them more snap would be great.

I'd be open to buying some springs but I already have have Yuxin Blue, Yuxin Red, and Maru soft spring sets laying around.

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Dom (Jan 3, 2017)

dskids said:


> Anybody have ideas for spring swaps on a Hualong or Meiying?
> 
> Both puzzles are floppy, uncontrollable messes even on tight tensions with the stock springs. I still like solving on the Meiying, but the Hualong is almost unusable to me. Something to stabilize either puzzle or give them more snap would be great.
> 
> ...



Your post inspired me to find a purpose for my Yuxin Blue springs. I put 'em in my wife's HuaLong. I hated it. She did too. It made it way, way too tight. even on loose tensions. Now I'm in the doghouse until I put 'em back. Don't do it. Unless you want a stiff puzzle. 

To be honest, I think the stock springs were perfect. That cube is one of my favorites just the way it is.

I have a bunch of Maru springs and I have found that every puzzle I put them into just gets way too unstable. Every puzzle except my Meiyu 4x4. It worked out awesome. Pretty much everything else i did ruined it, though. 

Try swapping the HuaLong and Meiying springs with each other! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dskids (Jan 5, 2017)

Dom said:


> Try swapping the HuaLong and Meiying springs with each other! Let us know how it goes.


Haha, I thought about doing this for a hot second, thinking "what if it miraculously improved both puzzles?!" But I think the problem with both of them is the springs are too soft so swapping the two wouldn't make much of a difference. Sounds like the Blue springs aren't the way to go either... I do like my cubes to have some springiness to them, but not to the point of being tight.


----------



## AGCUBER (Jan 15, 2017)

I got op dayan 2x2, can i switch the springs in my op dayan to my new dayan?
Will it be the same?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

AGCUBER said:


> can i switch the springs in my op dayan to my new dayan?
> Will it be the same?


No. The plastic of the pieces is different between the two. The OP is softer than the NP.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 15, 2017)

Well that was quick.
Why do you want to swap the springs?


----------



## AGCUBER (Jan 15, 2017)

BECAUSE I GOT A 46 WHITE!
is there a mod is can do to make it bigger?
btw that was quick because i to a mall and i found op dayans!


----------



## Sion (Jan 18, 2017)

My best spring swap was cyclone Boys v1 pyraminx bearing springs in my thunderclap v2. It's much faster, and feels like an aolong.


----------



## James Snowden (Feb 4, 2017)

I've heard that aolong springs work wonders for the np dayan 2x2, has anybody actually tried this. If so, please tell me how it went, thanks.


----------



## rumarfer28 (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a problem with my Yuxin blue.
With the stock springs it's slow, and it feels tight. I love its feel though.
With thunderclap springs it feels too loose (even on tight tensions), and I have the feeling it's going to break because the pieces aren't well put together. I get better times, but I don't enjoy solving it.

Are there another springs that fit on this cube with a strength between the stock ones and the thunderclap ones? I have dayan springs, but they doesn't fit because the center piece is too narrow


----------



## Genesis (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone found any of the newer cubes that work well with dayan 3x3 springs?


----------



## Draranor (Jan 16, 2018)

I haven't done much experimenting with the setup, but Yuxin 5x5 springs in the wuhua v2 is pretty good


----------



## rancourt (Oct 20, 2018)

So, thanks to the guidance and encouragement of Tabe, I have disassembled the stock, stickered Little Magic 3x3 in my collection, and pending delivery of parts, plan to magnetize it, resticker it, and perform a spring swap. I'm a stability-focused cuber; my times are quite slow, and smoothness and stability are what matter most to me.

I have a set of Qiyi Thunderclap springs, a set of Maru CX3 soft springs, and a set of Weilong V2 springs on their way. I've heard the Thunderclap springs pair really well with the Little Magic, but...well, this is all pretty new to me, and I'm having a little bit of "so many options!" disorientation. I'm putting N48s from The Cubicle into it, as mentioned -- understanding of course that mileage varies and "feel" is a very personal thing, could I put out the question to all of you, and ask what you'd recommend for a build like this?

I know that a question like this will likely attract many different opinions; I fully recognize that I'm crowdsourcing opinion here, and welcome it as such. Many thanks in advance.

UPDATE: I chose in the end not to magnetize the cube, and instead, simply swapped in Qiyi Thunderclap springs. I'm really impressed...the cube's gained a great deal of stability, compared to the much softer default springs.


----------

